# Replacing glass in hurd windows??



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

I take it they are not glazed in? did you try google first LOL

http://www.hurd.com/

ask them first then get back to us


----------



## slatergrl (Feb 1, 2008)

I did try google and have already contacted hurd. No, they are not the old glazed type, that would of seemed an easy fix. I probably should have phrased my question differently. I feel confident I could replace an identical sash from the factory, but am a little apprehensive about trying to replace just the pane. What I should of asked is: Is attempting to replace just the glass, using the existing sash too much of a headache for someone with a few years of handy experience to tackle?(i.e. is there some industrial strength adhesive holding the old glass in?, is it extremely difficult to take the sash apart without ruining it?) Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

yes it is very hard to take a sash apart with out damage, but the old glass should be replacable without this step. Can you take the sash out easily. Maybe run one down to a glass store and get them to quote the replacement for you if you take the sash to them?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What did Hurd say? Can they get you a new sash? That would definitely be the easiest solution. If not, you may be able to find a local company that can replace the IG unit for you, however the price may come close to a whole new main frame window(sashes and frame).


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if this will help but;

I had a Hurd Salesman come out to a job that was done 12 years ago.
The HO had a home with the Hurd Casements installed and needed to replace the sash only.
Even after the 12 years they were able to send out replacement sash to fit the older frames at a cost of $150-$180,depending on the size of the unit.

As far as replacing just the glass,follow Kingfishers advice.


----------



## slatergrl (Feb 1, 2008)

All this advice was really helpful. Thank you all so much. I do not know yet from hurd whether they still carry the sash I need, because I haven't yet finished gathering the model# info. I had only contacted them re: general info about the process. I was successful today in finding glass shops in my area that said they could replace the glass if I brought them the sash(as kingfisher suggested) for $90 & up, which works. They did comment that "hurd" windows, more so than other manufacturers, are notably difficult to take apart, lol. Thanks again


----------

